# Merging option for PMs?



## Silvia

Hi Mike,

Would it be possible (to invent something) to merge our own PMs? Or better the PMs we have in our PM box?

Thanks in advance,

Silvia


----------



## VenusEnvy

What do you mean "merge" them? I don't quite understand. Do you mean "save" them?


----------



## Silvia

unify, become one, blend, mix together different elements, unite, join, combine


----------



## Fernando

Since you can easily save them in csv or xlm format I do not feel an urgent necessiity to merge them (in order to save space, I assume).


----------



## VenusEnvy

Silvia said:
			
		

> unify, become one, blend, mix together different elements, unite, join, combine


lol, Oh, Silvia. Thank you for the synonyms. I was actually unclear about _why _ one would merge PMs. To save space? To quote? I'm a bit confused about this part.


----------



## Silvia

It's very simple... it's useful for anyone accessing the forum from more than one computer.


----------



## Jana337

How does accessing the forum from different computers affect your ability to read PMs efficiently (or whatever your problem is)?

Jana


----------



## Silvia

Jana, if I had to choose between storing them somewhere or merging them, I would prefer the latter.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Silvia said:
			
		

> Jana, if I had to choose between storing them somewhere or merging them, I would prefer the latter.


Why would you prefer the latter?



I'm so sorry, Silvia, but I still don't understand...

Are you suggesting a solution to a problem? What's the problem? Why exactly would you need to merge PMs? To save space? In order to save PM space, you can delete old PMs. Or, if you don't want to lose them, you can save them to your computer as XML, TXT or CSV.


----------



## Jana337

I think I know what you are after - you want to access your OLD PMs without storing them on all computers you happen to use: Well, an easy fix is to save the old PMs on one of your computers in one of the suggested formats, copy the content in a Word file and send an e-mail to yourself with that file in attachment. That way, you will be able to open it wherever you are. 

Jana


----------



## Silvia

Sorry Jana, I still like the idea of merging my PMs 

Instead of having, say, 100 PMs I could have 20 just by merging them. Of course I could do that manually, but it would take too much time and it's not very convenient.

Mike, would it be possible?


----------



## timpeac

I think the point of limiting the number of PMs we all have is to save server space. If we could merge them in this way then this would be no different to being able to have as many PMs as we like (well subject to the word maximum that exists for a PM) and would therefore defeat the point of trying to save server space.


----------



## mkellogg

Silvia,  I have to say that it is an original idea...  I think it would require too much programming to create something like that.

I would recommend downloading the PMs to a text file, and save that file as an attachment to an email using free web-based email like Yahoo.  (Gmail might even be better to make it searchable.)  Then you would be able to have it available at any computer you are at.

Good luck,

Mike


----------



## Silvia

Timpeac, in fact by merging them I want to take advantage of the max allowed (X number of PMs of X number of words).


----------



## Silvia

Please consider it later on...


----------



## timpeac

Silvia said:
			
		

> Timpeac, in fact by merging them I want to take advantage of the max allowed (X number of PMs of X number of words).


 
Well one way round that then would be to have as many PMs as you want but a total character maximum for them all added together.


----------

